# Making Wooden Model Plans



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*

*Planing a scratch build model car.*

After building Dutchy's VW Bus [truck] I got it in my head to build the *VW Thing* which has all square side panels so should be a great first model build for those wanting to try wooden model building with limited tools..
Having already build a Toys and Joys project or other models will be a plus as you will already have an understanding of how plans printed in full size can be used to build a model.

I know there are artists that can draw their own plans but this is for us mortals, we just need a line drawing or two for our dimensions.

I found a great picture, using Google search [thing plans] of the Thing *drawn* out with a top, side, and front view and that's all we need for now to get started.

Here's the picture it's a based on.










I should have put something to show the scale but the main body picture is only 5 1/2" long.
By trimming the extra paper around the sides it makes it easier to put it where it needs to be for printing.










We need to figure how large to make it.
For me I all ways start by how big the wheels need to be.
Most of your T&J plans use something around 2 7/8" [for car tires] so I try for 3" and by the time I get them sanded down 2 7/8 will be close.
So using the 2 7/8 wheel as our starting point I now take the plan [picture] to the printer -copier and print out the picture.
In most cases the model we will be making will be larger than the copier can handle so we'll be only coping parts of the plans at any one time.
In this instance we'll need a front and back copy and then we will cut off the end of one picture and glue it to the other so the front and back match up.










But first we need to find the right % to enlarge the plans.

[I'm using the *program in the printer menu to find the % needed*]

[This will be *labeled as custom enlarge/reduce*]

In the first picture the wheels are 1" so I've got to enlarge till I get to 3".
It may take a couple a tries before you hit the right %.
My first try I enlarged to 200% using the printer settings and my wheel print out came out as 1 7/8" so we need to go on up.
My next try is 300% and the wheels come out at 2 7/8" which is just right for the tires but I look at the print out and the car is huge!!!
It would be just right for someone wanting to put in a ton a details as it would be 7" tall and around 16 " long.
I don't need giant models so I'm going a tad smaller lets see what 250% looks like.
That gives me a tire just under 2 1/2" and a length of 13 1/2 and 5 3/4 high, just right for my needs.
Just a note= The tires on the *Real Thing *must be quite small to work out like this but that's fine by printing out these exact drawings of the car we know every thing is in scale and should look the right size when finished.










Now glue the two parts together, and now we can see the size of our model and no measurements are needed all the parts are here to be printed, cut out, and glued to some wood for cutting and shaping.
I did the same for the top and printed out the front and back.










So now I have my plans, all at the right scale.
Now as I need a part, I'll print it out and many times I'll print out more that one just in case.
I can go through a lot a paper and ink but that's the price you pay for a one of a kind scratch built model.

As always there's a hundred way's to do this but this is what I use as I can't draw a straight line.

For me the *copier printer* is a tool I can't do without, now a days their dirt cheap, it's the ink that costs but there are Co. on line that sell ink very cheap.

And one other thing about printers if it tells you, you need to change ink keep using it you'll be surprised how much ink is left to be used.

I plan a HowTo about it if and when we get some warm weather in this neck of the woods, that is if I don't get side lined by some other project.

*Hope this is helpful.*

Here's one more tip
If you need to make a picture half the size it is, the quickest way for me is to go into the print program in Windows and set the printer to make two picture on one page.
This will print out a picture on only half the page and wala you got a half size picture or part.
This also works for 1/4 or there is even a setting for nine pictures on a page.
This was very helpful when I was making mags for my wheels.
I had a picture but it was way to big.
Play with this tip it works.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...


I's looking forward to following this one.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...


I always enjoy your build blogs. This one will be no exception!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...


It's to cold to get in the shop so playing on the computer is my other way to feed the wood working addiction!!!
And thank John and sras, glad to hear I'm not typing to myself again.

*No don't type that* but it's the truth* but still you don't need to let everyone know you type to your self*, now just stop it!!!!!


----------



## robscastle (May 13, 2012)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...


I always check out your work, even if I do not comment every time.
I find your posts most interesting and informative as well.
In fact I talk to myself as lot, I guess its the same as typing to ones self as well,

Some of the mutterings lead to having a different approach to tasks so I am not really concerned about it.
Now where was I, ... Oh yes replying to you about my pending bus build, ...I received an email back from an address and they said,

"Thanks for your interest in AEC Regent III buses. Although I have now sold RT44 & 54 I have a number of books with suitable drawings. I have been busy recently but will send you copies of the drawings soon"

So I am looking forward to seeing what eventuates.

Thanks for the links !!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...


Like the "simple" approach *#4*. Your description and detail is #1.

Neat tip about fractional printing, however, do you have a methodology for more precise scaling? 
What I am alluding to is that you mentioned 3" wheels… how do you tackle the task if the original picture/sample you are working from is say 12% +/- different to your requirement. I have forever fought the battle of printing to scale (after achieving the length). 
I have never been able to relate a photo with print until I came across Matthias Wandel's big print program many years ago (though at a cost probably more than I paid for it).


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...





> Like the "simple" approach *#4*. Your description and detail is #1.
> 
> What I am alluding to is that you mentioned 3" wheels… how do you tackle the task if the original picture/sample you are working from is say 12% +/- different to your requirement. I have forever fought the battle of printing to scale (after achieving the length).
> I have never been able to relate a photo with print until I came across Matthias Wandel s big print program many years ago (though at a cost probably more than I paid for it).
> ...


*
"task if the original picture/sample you are working from is say 12% +/- different to your requirement. "*
Ducky there's nothing stopping me from adjusting to odd %, instead of 300% or 200% ,, 214 is no problem just type it in the printer software program.
Print it out and if still not right add or subtract a %.
You could wast a lot a paper getting it just right but that the price for OCD. LOL

*Matthias Wandel's big print program looks interesting* 
but just don't do enough where I'm paying for that.

*"I have never been able to relate a photo with print "*

That's one reason I try to stick with line drawings, they've all ready took out all the distractions, and in most cases the drawing is setup for a one page print so no need to bother with over sized pictures.
Hope that answers your question.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...





> Hope that answers your question.
> - htl


Not quiet… he says loudly.

For this exercise, line drawings, JPGs and PDFs, I tar with the same brush. For arguments sake, you print off any one of those and get a wheel in an unorthodox fraction to the size you desire. Do you then reduce/increase it by trial and error till you get a close enough fit or do you persist to certain tolerances? Sorry *#4*, just being the devils advocate!

Totally agree with your take on the Big Print, however, when I had nothing better I found that parting with the shekels saved me enough time to justify the cost (I value my time highly… and don't say… then, *why waste it crapping on*…).
What program do you use to resize, print, process?


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...


I'm going to have to add this one to my memory bank as it will for sure come in handy one day, thank you Bruce.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...


From the start of my thread *I said I pick a wheel size* then enlarge the picture to fit my wheels.
So there's no odd tire size the model is printed out to fit the size of the tires I want to make.

If I need to make the wheels a tad bigger or smaller I don't need a program for that my tire sizes are limited to what hole saw blades I have on hand.
I'm not that worried about exact sizes, I'm building a model not an exact replica for a museum or something.

I think your looking at this from a *bought plan point of view* where you have to do what the plans say.
I'm building a scratch build so all that goes out the window and I'm freed to choose any size I want and come at it from any direction I please.

But this also put more pressure on me because I now have to make all the decisions as to how it all works out.

I guess this way of building isn't a true scratch build because I am using a drawing as a plan [to help keep the scale right] just not a bought one with all the helpful hints.

Ducky It's all done with the printer scanner.
I put the drawing in the scanner and have to go deep in the menu to find the screen that lets me pick any % I want to make it from 25% to 400%.
With my Brother [brand name scanner] I do this.
Tap the copy screen
Then hit Options
Then hit the down arrow
hit the enlarge/reduce
then the down arrow
then the Custom [25-400%]
Then type in my size
It has serves my purpose so far but it is quite frustrating to need to drill down this deep every time I need to print out something.

When I first started building I tried to size things with the Windows Paint program and ran out of the room screaming, I'm sure it can be done but not worth the time to figure out.

That's when I found that printing two pictures to a page tip for shrinking things down..

Going off the deep end with this one aren't we..

O!!! and quit asking me questions if you don't what to read cause it's suppose to snow so stuck in the house. LOL

*Quit typing* but I need to answer this one last thought *NO! QUIT!!!* But there's this one point. *AAAAaaaaaaaa!!!!*

#4 Over and out!


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...





> I think your looking at this from a *bought plan point of view*....


Guilty as charged…

As I may have alluded to before *#4*, I have SU to do my resizing. I'm sure there may be one or two people out there that have not paid for the full SketchUp Pro version… you poor few tragics.

Forgive me, but as I mentioned I am playing *devil's advocate* as there may be many of your readers out there that could learn your intimate tricks, but are too afraid to ask… you do have scary looking fingers.

I did observe (sorta) you mentioning that you picked a wheel size, however, I didn't think it was governed by holesaw availability… would have though (not sure why) that you might have used a circle cutting jig as a backup… however, now on hindsight, I cant remember you using one… but then again I may have read over that picture.

You read a tad more than me… I have an Epson MFP printer (probably similar to yours), however, if I RTFM, I'm sure there'd be more features than the ON/OFF button.

I'm guessing than by using your big Brother method outlined above combined with a more advanced calculator than fingers and toes, you could measure the print, calculate the exact +/- ratio and key that in to get your exact size (rather than trial and effort).

I'm sure your tip will serve many readers well.

Keep it up and just persevere with my stupid questions.

*PS.* Any options for less than 25% change?

*PPs.*


> ... started… Windows Paint … not worth the time to figure out.


Know the feeling… That's why I always look for an easier alternative, if not necessarily cheaper.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...


*PS. Any options for less than 25% change?*
Don't need it so no worry's.

*you might have used a circle cutting jig as a backup*
I did get one at a yard sale but from what I have seen on some videos not really interested in using it. Scary!!!!!

*I came across Matthias Wandel's big print program many years ago (though at a cost probably more than I paid for it).*

I'm glad you mentioned this program because it sounds like a winner for most of what we are doing.

*Ducky your way passed needing this blog but hope I made myself clear enough for others to find it useful.*


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...


Here's a tip for those that find something interesting on *SketchUp and can't figure out how to get it off* the page.
Use Windows own *Snapping Tool *to get it copied from the screen.
It is a simple screen capture tool.

This will also work on those sites that won't let you copy a picture you need.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...


When I said hole drilling jig I was thinking of these.
I've got one in a drawer but have never used it, come to think of it I may have tried it it but didn't do a very nice job and too me just plain scary. LOL


----------



## Budster (Jul 17, 2016)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...


I really like your VW Thing I have saved it all so I can try it soon.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Showing how I plan out a scratch built model*
> 
> *Planing a scratch build model car.*
> 
> ...





> When I said hole drilling jig I was thinking of these.
> I ve got one in a drawer but have never used it, come to think of it I may have tried it it but didn t do a very nice job and too me just plain scary. LOL
> 
> 
> ...


Got one of those Bruce and for sure they are one very scary holes sawing too & that's in a slowed down drill press with the job securely clamped… mine is in the cupboard gathering dust!!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Using the plans to figure out the frame.*

Now to use the the plans we printed out.
First I print out the top pictures both front and back as again the printer is not wide enough to do it all at once.
Then we have to figure out what in the picture is not needed to find our base or frame.
The fenders and bumpers can all be cut away.









Now how thick are the sides going to be? 1/4-3/8
It would be nice to go thin but if you want a good glue joint and you want to do much shaping [rounding of the edges] it needs to be thicker.
I'm going with a fat 1/4" so I will be drawing a 1/4" line around our frame to cut out for where the sides will glue on.
Some projects they place the sides on top of the frame [trucks and old cars] but I don't want the frame showing under the sides.
In fact VW really don't have frames as we think of them so if one is showing it would be wrong. LOL

So 1/4" line drawn around the frame and cut out.










I want some fat wheels [7/8" ? 1"] on this project so may need to cut out some on the frame for this as we don't want all the tire sticking out the wheel well.
So all we have to do is look at our over all top picture and we can draw in some wheels and see what's needed.

I had to go back and check and a 2 1/2' tire is what we need but probable go a tad bigger so need to add that into my calculation for the wheel well.

If we make the wheel well 7/8 deep it should be plenty for a 7/8 or 1" tire.

So looking down on the picture of the top, draw lines where the axles will be the out side edges where the treads will be can be drawn in.

Now a 7/8 deep wheel well can be drawn in.

I went back and printed out another picture so I'd be sure to get where the axle and wheels needed to be, then cut it out.










And cut out and there's our frame.
When I build the sides I will have to cut out a little for the wheels there also but a lot of that will be covered up by the fenders.









As with anything else there's always better ways to do it.
I really need to learn more about SketchUp as all this could have been done on it much faster and better but this is what works for now.

I went ahead and cut out the patterns for the sides, hood and backs.
Glue them on to some 1/4" and I'm all set.
There will be some interesting angle work but that just fine.









I never did show the page I'm using to build this model.
I found it by searching for [Thing drawings] if I remember right.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to figure out the frame.*
> 
> Now to use the the plans we printed out.
> First I print out the top pictures both front and back as again the printer is not wide enough to do it all at once.
> ...


Darn… Bring on the warm weather… Less you type… less I have to read. OK, I could ignore and not read, but it's too bloody interesting…

Thanks *#4.*


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to figure out the frame.*
> 
> Now to use the the plans we printed out.
> First I print out the top pictures both front and back as again the printer is not wide enough to do it all at once.
> ...


A mad man blogging to himself but trying to help others see how a build comes together.
Trying not to just hit the high spots and leave out something that a new builder needs to keep his build under control.
I really can't go much farther as I do most of my building on the fly, meaning as the parts are cut out and then fitted I make my next move.
And that's the fun of model building, figuring thing out.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to figure out the frame.*
> 
> Now to use the the plans we printed out.
> First I print out the top pictures both front and back as again the printer is not wide enough to do it all at once.
> ...


Thanks for the detailed blog.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to figure out the frame.*
> 
> Now to use the the plans we printed out.
> First I print out the top pictures both front and back as again the printer is not wide enough to do it all at once.
> ...


Added to "My Favourites" Bruce, thank you


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to figure out the frame.*
> 
> Now to use the the plans we printed out.
> First I print out the top pictures both front and back as again the printer is not wide enough to do it all at once.
> ...


By sharing we multiply our knowledge. So thanks for giving me a bit more knowledge


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to figure out the frame.*
> 
> Now to use the the plans we printed out.
> First I print out the top pictures both front and back as again the printer is not wide enough to do it all at once.
> ...


Progress!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to figure out the frame.*
> 
> Now to use the the plans we printed out.
> First I print out the top pictures both front and back as again the printer is not wide enough to do it all at once.
> ...


Here's a tip for those that find something interesting on SketchUp and can't figure out how to get it off the page.
Use Windows own *Snapping Tool* to get it copied from the screen.
It is a simple screen capture tool.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to figure out the frame.*
> 
> Now to use the the plans we printed out.
> First I print out the top pictures both front and back as again the printer is not wide enough to do it all at once.
> ...


Ducky get ready for more reading cause we got 3" a snow and Alabama shuts down with a hint of snow coming. LOL


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to figure out the frame.*
> 
> Now to use the the plans we printed out.
> First I print out the top pictures both front and back as again the printer is not wide enough to do it all at once.
> ...





> Ducky get ready for more reading cause we got 3" a snow and Alabama shuts down with a hint of snow coming. LOL
> 
> - htl


Thank god you have imperial measurements… 3" in metric would lock you up for months…


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to figure out the frame.*
> 
> Now to use the the plans we printed out.
> First I print out the top pictures both front and back as again the printer is not wide enough to do it all at once.
> ...


Na!!! Not here it will be gone by tomorrow noon. *Thank you very much!!!*

I grow up with the lake effects from Lake Michigan back in the 1960"s so been there with the big snows but that's one of the reasons Alabama is my home for nearly 50 years now.


----------



## oldsawtooth (Nov 28, 2014)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to figure out the frame.*
> 
> Now to use the the plans we printed out.
> First I print out the top pictures both front and back as again the printer is not wide enough to do it all at once.
> ...


nice work up my brother im working on 2 dump trucks from the gattos catlogg God bless


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Using the plans to make parts and preparing wood*

The first part of this is for the *benefit of newer wood workers,* and as always you may have a better way but just a quick way to get some wood ready.
I myself would rather make two passes with the table saw than make thick cuts but this is how I do it 
*BUT do what is safe and comfortable for you your safety is at stake!!!*

To prepare some wood for the sides I split some 3/4 poplar nearly in half using a 10" blade [one of the only time I use a 10" blade, this is the blade that came with the saw and cuts very smoothly]
The sides are less than 3" so no problem on the table saw. [Just using up scraps]
I split them by cutting half way throw 1 7/8" then flip it and cut the other part *using a Zero clearance insert.*



















I now glue on the patterns I cut out the other day, with the same type stick glue.
Any straight cut I can make on the Table saw and Miter saw are now done.










Then over to the scroll saw and some times the band saw on thicker parts.










Here's the blade I like to use for this, Ryobi has a *mix set of blades that work for me.*
I had a Harbor Freight scroll saw and it worked pretty good but died [I think I was tightening the blades to tight]
I don't use one that much to put the big $$$ in one so next I'm trying the WEN scroll saw which is just like the HF but has a better blade tightening system that's much faster. [It's also cheaper]
It has a lever at the back instead of having to unscrew the blade.
The Ryobi is the same saw with a few extras but way more $$$









Now I need to figure out what the angle needs to be for the parts to fit .










The front needs 15 degree and the back 7 degrees.
This will be done on the disk sander with all the other parts being sanded straight and true.


















Just a couple a hours in the shop to get a start on this THING.
The only measuring I did was to cut the wood to width for the sides and base all other cuts came off the printed plans on the wood.

One of the reasons I'm doing this blog is before I always gave some tips but their all over the place and I wanted them in a logical order to really help some with their building project.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to make parts and preparing wood*
> 
> The first part of this is for the *benefit of newer wood workers,* and as always you may have a better way but just a quick way to get some wood ready.
> I myself would rather make two passes with the table saw than make thick cuts but this is how I do it
> ...


Bruce, Between Dutchy, Ducky and yourself who needs woodworking master classes for model making…

You three gents have made it so much easier for other with all your top tutorials, notes, drawings and photos..

WELL DONE on this part of the VW Thingo project…


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to make parts and preparing wood*
> 
> The first part of this is for the *benefit of newer wood workers,* and as always you may have a better way but just a quick way to get some wood ready.
> I myself would rather make two passes with the table saw than make thick cuts but this is how I do it
> ...


Thanks for the blogs….I really enjoy reading and learning from them.


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to make parts and preparing wood*
> 
> The first part of this is for the *benefit of newer wood workers,* and as always you may have a better way but just a quick way to get some wood ready.
> I myself would rather make two passes with the table saw than make thick cuts but this is how I do it
> ...


Thanks. Great blog


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

htl said:


> *Using the plans to make parts and preparing wood*
> 
> The first part of this is for the *benefit of newer wood workers,* and as always you may have a better way but just a quick way to get some wood ready.
> I myself would rather make two passes with the table saw than make thick cuts but this is how I do it
> ...


Great tutorial. Also fun to see your Shop Smith in action. Very useful machine!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*The Thing Gluing up the sides*

It's now time for some fun after sanding all the parts especially the inside parts that I won't be able to get the sander at later on.
So thought the dash board partition should come next plus one for the fire wall in the back but after I got them glued in and go to looking at it, the back partition is to tall so off the the band saw to shorten it with out taking it out.
Then it hit me I still needed to cut out for the wheel wells.

[If I wasn't going for the larger tires I wouldn't have to do this.]

So After cutting out the wheel wells for more clearance I knocked the back partition all the way out as I would need the room to close in the inside of the wheel wells.

Building a model is like playing Chess where you have to be looking three steps ahead at all time or you get into trouble. LOL
But unlike Chess I can back up and regroup and that's part of the fun of building these models.

I wanted the partitions up to help make sure the door panels would be set right.
Notice that I used a block to help make sure the partitions were just right.










Then up with the door panels and clamped. [One at a time]










Then up with the wheel panels.
It's finally starting to look like some *THING*.
And as usual sand sand sand.


















Now to close in the wheel wells.



























And that's all for today.


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

htl said:


> *The Thing Gluing up the sides*
> 
> It's now time for some fun after sanding all the parts especially the inside parts that I won't be able to get the sander at later on.
> So thought the dash board partition should come next plus one for the fire wall in the back but after I got them glued in and go to looking at it, the back partition is to tall so off the the band saw to shorten it with out taking it out.
> ...


Yep - that's going to be a Thing


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *The Thing Gluing up the sides*
> 
> It's now time for some fun after sanding all the parts especially the inside parts that I won't be able to get the sander at later on.
> So thought the dash board partition should come next plus one for the fire wall in the back but after I got them glued in and go to looking at it, the back partition is to tall so off the the band saw to shorten it with out taking it out.
> ...


Watching glue dry is worse than watching paint dry; and with your deep freeze it'll take even longer.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *The Thing Gluing up the sides*
> 
> It's now time for some fun after sanding all the parts especially the inside parts that I won't be able to get the sander at later on.
> So thought the dash board partition should come next plus one for the fire wall in the back but after I got them glued in and go to looking at it, the back partition is to tall so off the the band saw to shorten it with out taking it out.
> ...


We were up to 60 today that's why I got to play in the shop.
It was so warm I didn't even have to use the heat gun to warm the wood up so it would dry.
Sorry but it goes some what slower when your figuring things out as you go.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *The Thing Gluing up the sides*
> 
> It's now time for some fun after sanding all the parts especially the inside parts that I won't be able to get the sander at later on.
> So thought the dash board partition should come next plus one for the fire wall in the back but after I got them glued in and go to looking at it, the back partition is to tall so off the the band saw to shorten it with out taking it out.
> ...





> Watching glue dry is worse than watching paint dry; and with your deep freeze it'll take even longer.
> 
> - crowie


Ah *crowie*... though when you paint you can sniff the turps (or metho)...


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

htl said:


> *The Thing Gluing up the sides*
> 
> It's now time for some fun after sanding all the parts especially the inside parts that I won't be able to get the sander at later on.
> So thought the dash board partition should come next plus one for the fire wall in the back but after I got them glued in and go to looking at it, the back partition is to tall so off the the band saw to shorten it with out taking it out.
> ...


You guys make it look so easy, YET….......... it is not, at least for me!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *The Thing Gluing up the sides*
> 
> It's now time for some fun after sanding all the parts especially the inside parts that I won't be able to get the sander at later on.
> So thought the dash board partition should come next plus one for the fire wall in the back but after I got them glued in and go to looking at it, the back partition is to tall so off the the band saw to shorten it with out taking it out.
> ...


George the more of them you make the faster you get as you will start seeing things that need done ahead of time and also now know what's needed to get er done!

The problem I'm having now is not studying the plans carefully enough and so get into trouble, as I'll do something ahead of time and miss a step, and have to back up, or redo.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Thing front wheel well and back closed in.*

Need to take advantage of these nice warm days 65 wow!
Got started on the front wheel wells and thought I took more pictures, but once you get in the grove it's hard to stop and take them.









Then I needed to get the front all matched up so I can add the grill what little there is of it.
Shop Smith 12" disk sander to the rescue.
I did the same for the back so everything stays squared up.
Inca square to keep it strait and table saw fence to keep it from moving as I push the sanding disk into the part.









May be hard to see but I'm sanding this at an angle, the table needed to be tilted.










Then time to start gluing up parts.
I don't cut most parts to an exact fit but glue them on over size and let the disk sander bring it all together.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Thing front wheel well and back closed in.*
> 
> Need to take advantage of these nice warm days 65 wow!
> Got started on the front wheel wells and thought I took more pictures, but once you get in the grove it's hard to stop and take them.
> ...


Good progress there Bruce, must be warm. 
Way too hot here for shed time 4th day of 110deg"F"


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

htl said:


> *Thing front wheel well and back closed in.*
> 
> Need to take advantage of these nice warm days 65 wow!
> Got started on the front wheel wells and thought I took more pictures, but once you get in the grove it's hard to stop and take them.
> ...


Good start on a fine project.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *Thing front wheel well and back closed in.*
> 
> Need to take advantage of these nice warm days 65 wow!
> Got started on the front wheel wells and thought I took more pictures, but once you get in the grove it's hard to stop and take them.
> ...


Nice to see how orthers (you in this case) are making there models. Thanks for your time and effort.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Thing front wheel well and back closed in.*
> 
> Need to take advantage of these nice warm days 65 wow!
> Got started on the front wheel wells and thought I took more pictures, but once you get in the grove it's hard to stop and take them.
> ...


You guys and your sanding…


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Thing front wheel well and back closed in.*
> 
> Need to take advantage of these nice warm days 65 wow!
> Got started on the front wheel wells and thought I took more pictures, but once you get in the grove it's hard to stop and take them.
> ...


Dutchy I don't have your slow speed disk sander[*wise I did*, and with a little souping up of the SS it could happen].
Crowie said something on one of the earlier post about you me and Ducky's work and it hit me about the 3 different ways we go about building our models.

Dutchy you add so many great very exact details with I feel is a more hand tool feel to your projects.

Ducky added all the great details from a laser and computer slant to it, showing us how exacting things can be done with these tools.

Htl Just hits the high points and leaves out a lot of the details in more of a Toy makers build.

And I'm not putting down any of them because their all needed to help others get started and then progress to the next level.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *Thing front wheel well and back closed in.*
> 
> Need to take advantage of these nice warm days 65 wow!
> Got started on the front wheel wells and thought I took more pictures, but once you get in the grove it's hard to stop and take them.
> ...


Bruce your like a teacher …not me i am a follower ….GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Thing front wheel well and back closed in.*
> 
> Need to take advantage of these nice warm days 65 wow!
> Got started on the front wheel wells and thought I took more pictures, but once you get in the grove it's hard to stop and take them.
> ...





> Bruce your *like a teacher *…not me i am a follower ….GREAT JOB :<))
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Hunter it was 50 years ago when I was in school and *I don't remember liking any of them*. LOL


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Need some seats*

Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?



























Then we need some seats.
Thought they would be easy but took 5 hours, well I guess I should add the steering wheel and dash to those hour's.




























And a dash board.


----------



## woodshaver (Mar 21, 2009)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


Your work is amazing. I love how you made the seats.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


The seats are unique and a clever way to make them.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


Love the seat Bruce, very cool and if I my, I'll have to add that to my "planning process" for my hot rod, thank you. Any chance please of a few more photos and details of the seat??


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


Gluing jig to add a little shape to the seats.
After gluing up the seat or back sand off the dowel ends.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


Brilliant idea for the seats *#4*... However, would need 1.5" dia. dowels for my sized bum!



> Then we need some seats.
> Thought they would be easy but took *5* hours.
> - htl


Did you know you can buy fluted dowels instead if making them… could have saved yourself *4:59 *hours!....


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


Coming along very nicely.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


Your Sooo funny!!! Mr. Duck


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


5 hours sounds pretty good to me for seats that look that good!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


Oh - and the body is looking really good!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


Thanks all !!!
*sras *when it came to me to do this I had it in my head it would be easier than some other ideas but was proved wrong. LOL

And as usual just had to try something different.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


WOW ….what a super great idea for seats ….like i said TEACHER ….GREAT JOB :<))


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


THAT CHAIRS. I will steal that idea and sure use it in some next projects! Or is there a patent I have to pay for? Well Bruce and i also like the car!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


*Dutchy * I've used so many of your ideas I'd be very proud if you were able to use one or any of mine.

And no there's is no patent but by showing it here it does put a date to when the ideas came to my mind and got created.

*Gr8Hunter *has called me a teacher but it's more in the line of, I love to show other's what I have learned and want them to love model building as much as I do, and yes I'm addicted to model building and this site. lol

And it's *Dutchy and Ducky's *attention to details in their builds that's helped up my building skills but also the many other's that have showed their models here and different way's things can be done.

I was thinking about this last night and it still is night here, [4 in the morning LOL] my main influences are first Toy's and Joys plans with their copy, cut, paste, then build techniques and the way Dutchy approached them that got me building the way I do.

The wheels I build all started with seeing *Dutchy *experimenting with making tyre treads on the band saw and his use of a tread making jig on the table saw.
This fired up in me a 2 year search for a safe fast wheel making jig for mass production, just put in the wheel blanks and set the saw and start cutting treads.
I should add that I'm never satisfied with how something works there's always a better simpler way to do it so I'm always tinkering with the design of something I make..

I should also add [and this never ends] that it's thrilling to see someone take one of my ideas and add to it.

Now go take some eye drops I know your eye's are bleeding.

So I'll shut up now!!!


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


I LIKE those seats! Great idea.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Need some seats*
> 
> Figuring out the fenders, and playing with some doors, was fun I think?
> 
> ...


Thanks everyone for your great comments and encouragement!!!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Working on the roof*

Got started on the roof.










I cut the parts a little big glue them up and then sand them to match, and

Sand,Sand,Sand,Sand,Sand,Sand,Sand,Sand, and sand some more. *Sorry Ducky but it's true!!!*










Here I'm getting ready to shape the roof and as you can see there's a pattern I cut off the side plan and glued up with some stick glue. [some use the spray on glue but I never liked it as it gets all over everything.










The roof is so big and thin I super glue or hot glue a squared up block to it so it stays parallel as I sand it.





































The roof needs leveling so put the Shop Smith to work.
The saw fence keeps it parallel as I push the sanding disk up to the roof parts.





































Now before I glue the roof on I'll put some Danish oil on the inside.




























I've tried three times to get this posted and wow have I had fits trying to get it done.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

htl said:


> *Working on the roof*
> 
> Got started on the roof.
> 
> ...


Very interesting how you shaped the roof.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Working on the roof*
> 
> Got started on the roof.
> 
> ...


Redoak with the disk sander it only takes a few minutes to get it close and will finish up the shaping once glued up.

It's just about time to make some wheels, O BOY!!!


----------



## Hermit (Oct 9, 2014)

htl said:


> *Working on the roof*
> 
> Got started on the roof.
> 
> ...


Very very nice! If I may ask, how do you get the Danish oil so evenly distributed on all those crevices on the inside? A brush?


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Working on the roof*
> 
> Got started on the roof.
> 
> ...


You got it!
I just kinda flood it on then wipe it off and your done, can't get much easier than that.
I had just finished putting it on when I took the picture so it will loss the shine in a little while.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Working on the roof*
> 
> Got started on the roof.
> 
> ...





> I've tried three times to get this posted and wow have I had fits trying to get it done.
> - htl


Does this mean I owe it two more reads?

That oil really makes it pop.


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *Working on the roof*
> 
> Got started on the roof.
> 
> ...


Even 5 wheels, but also 2 *mirrors*.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Working on the roof*
> 
> Got started on the roof.
> 
> ...


Dutchy you just had to add an extra wheel to be made and white walls to boot, and mirrors!!!
Your not asking for much. LOL ;-}


----------



## helluvawreck (Jul 21, 2010)

htl said:


> *Working on the roof*
> 
> Got started on the roof.
> 
> ...


You put a lot of nice details in your models and you have made a nice blog.

helluvawreck aka Charles
http://woodworkingexpo.wordpress.com


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Working on the roof*
> 
> Got started on the roof.
> 
> ...





> *Dutchy*..... and mirrors!!!
> Your not *asking* for much. LOL ;-}
> 
> - htl


I agree *#4*. Having to look in the mirror every morning is *asking* for a… *MIRRORCLE*!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Working on the roof*
> 
> Got started on the roof.
> 
> ...





> Dutchy you just had to add an extra wheel to be made and white walls to boot, and mirrors!!!
> Your not asking for much. LOL ;-}
> 
> - htl


AND don't forget the whip aerial, heavy duty tow connection and reversing light!!!

Love the seats Bruce….might try a similar set in my hot rod??


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Working on the roof*
> 
> Got started on the roof.
> 
> ...





> *Dutchy*..... and mirrors!!!
> Your not *asking* for much. LOL ;-}
> 
> - htl
> ...


Ducky, Are you sure you weren't a "patent lawyer" dealing in "intellectual property" in a former life, as your dry quick wit surely reminds me of an old friend who was, who could do a play on almost any words…


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Working on the roof*
> 
> Got started on the roof.
> 
> ...





> Ducky…. and "intellectual property" in a former life…
> - crowie


*crowie*, can only vaguely remember bits and pieces of my previous lives (and that's definitely a *L* not a* W*), however, *Duck* and *Intelectual*l are an *ox*y*moron* and the missus insists on using both words separately for that.

*PS.* Hope that sarcastic quip of *old* refers to your friend and not me!


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Finish up the roof - start on wheels*

Sand sand sand!!!













































Then saw saw saw!!!


----------



## oldrivers (Feb 10, 2014)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...


Man, that little dumpling is coming along very nicely.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...


Thanks oldrivers for keeping up with the project.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...





> Sand sand sand!!!
> - htl


A little *Sahara*... just don't *desert* your workshop!

Keep er goin',* #4*



> Then saw saw saw!!!
> - htl


Yes I *saw* and keep lookin'.. just stop bragging about those great wheels…


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...


Hope it doesn't look like I'm bragging just showing what I got started on today.


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...


That's going to be a fine-looking Kübelwagen.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...


Dave got that right a Kübelwagen.

I never knew that the VW Thing was called by different names in different countries, might be an interesting story to look into..
Checked it out and here's what I found.
Manufactured and marketed by Volkswagen from 1968 to 1983. , as the Kurierwagen in West Germany, the Trekker (RHD Type 182) in the United Kingdom, the Thing in the United States (1973-74), the Safari in Mexico and South America, and Pescaccia in Italy. Civilian sales ended after model year 1980.
[gurgel in Australia]


----------



## DavePolaschek (Oct 21, 2016)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...


Technically, the Kübelwagen was 1940-1945. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkswagen_K%C3%BCbelwagen

But Kübelwagen sounds cooler than "Thing" to my ears.


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...


I would think back in the 1970 the VW thing needed a cool factor so Thing came to mind.
I would have thought Safari would have fit it better but the name may have already been in use by some other brand???


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...





> Hope it doesn t look like I m bragging just showing what I got started on today.
> 
> - htl


Damn* #4*... If you don't brag about your wheels… well… I *WONT SAY*… you are crazier than I thought you were (oops… slipped out)... with such modesty… you may even become an honorary duck.



> Technically, the Kübelwagen was 1940-1945…
> 
> - Dave Polaschek


I can't remember… Probably just missed it when I popped out of mum… give or take a year or two…

Still, *#4* is doing it justice!


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...


Doesn't much matter about how you say it, sanding, and sanding, and sanding is hard work….

BUT WOW - Well worth the effort, nicely done Bruce….


----------



## Dutchy (Jun 18, 2012)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...


The USA had there Willy and the Germans there Kübelwagen. When you are looking to the model you almost can see that this vehicle was also made to use as a boat.









The benefit of this boat version is that it needs only one wheel


----------



## stefang (Apr 9, 2009)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...


Love the way this is progressing. The upholstery looks fantastic too. Really enjoying this blog.


----------



## LittleBlackDuck (Feb 26, 2016)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...





> The benefit of this boat version is that it needs only one wheel
> 
> - Dutchy


True… But it still needs *two* mirrors…


----------



## George_SA (May 4, 2012)

htl said:


> *Finish up the roof - start on wheels*
> 
> Sand sand sand!!!
> 
> ...


Looking good


----------



## htl (Mar 24, 2015)

*Got some wheels made*

The treads I made on the last post were just to big so sanded down one set and retreaded them.









Now these are the right size.













































And here's how I cut the wood down for my wheels.
I cut the board just a tad over size 2 3/4" then rip on the table saw using a rip blade that came with the saw and it does a pretty smooth job of it.


















The project page is here.


----------



## crowie (Jan 21, 2013)

htl said:


> *Got some wheels made*
> 
> The treads I made on the last post were just to big so sanded down one set and retreaded them.
> 
> ...


You seemed to have mastered making very nice and realistic wheels Bruce!!


----------



## sras (Oct 31, 2009)

htl said:


> *Got some wheels made*
> 
> The treads I made on the last post were just to big so sanded down one set and retreaded them.
> 
> ...


It's all coming along so nicely!


----------



## Jason1974 (Jul 8, 2017)

htl said:


> *Got some wheels made*
> 
> The treads I made on the last post were just to big so sanded down one set and retreaded them.
> 
> ...


Sir, you are a true master! Great Job!!!


----------

